# 18x8.5 et 35 mk4



## Bryoc (Apr 24, 2009)

who is running them? what size tire,spacers? are you rubbing. pics are welcome. thanks in advance :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

only 18x8.5 we have known to work have been ET30 with 225/40-18 for reference.


----------



## Bryoc (Apr 24, 2009)

so would running spacers lower my offset or raise it?


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

spacers lower offset.

I was running 8.5 et 35 + 8mm spacers in front and 8.5 et35 +15mm spacers in the rear with a 225/40/18 and they were slightly inside the fenders.


----------



## Bryoc (Apr 24, 2009)

cool thanks. no rubbing issue? what brand spacers were you running up front? i heard 8mm spacer are to slim to be hub centric. they have a disclaimer on ecs.


----------



## Bryoc (Apr 24, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Bryoc (Apr 24, 2009)

bump


----------



## tuckNroll20th (Dec 8, 2007)

I run a 18x8.5 et 35 with 13mm spacers upfront & 20mm in the rear! i only really rub in the back over huge dips and i'm pretty low now. never really measured the height of the car though.

pic doesn't do it justice but...










lowered even more in the front now too.


----------



## Bryoc (Apr 24, 2009)

looks good. i like the stance :thumbup: thanks for the post


----------



## Bryoc (Apr 24, 2009)

bump


----------



## Bryoc (Apr 24, 2009)

whore em out


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

Im running 18x8.5 et 30 but I needed a 5mm spacer up front to clear the coils. so final et of 25 
215/40/18 all around 

A bit hard to see. The rears are going to have 7mm spacers to poke out a bit more


----------



## Bryoc (Apr 24, 2009)

in the pic are the fronts 25 or 30 et? looks good


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

Fronts are et of 25. ET of 30 wouldn't work for me


----------



## Bryoc (Apr 24, 2009)

:beer: thanks


----------



## Jmezzy17 (Dec 29, 2013)

tuckNroll20th said:


> I run a 18x8.5 et 35 with 13mm spacers upfront & 20mm in the rear! i only really rub in the back over huge dips and i'm pretty low now. never really measured the height of the car though.
> 
> pic doesn't do it justice but...
> 
> ...


looks good man! are you able to go lower than that?


----------



## dubbed85 (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi had a question if i were to run 18x8.5 squared all around with a offset of 25 would i clear my coils and also would i be flush with the fenders or would it poke tires i would be running would be 225 40r 18


----------

